# 94 Altima Passenger side air bag



## Nates (Jan 30, 2005)

Are there any negitive ramifications, (not passing inspection, dash lights remain on...ect) of not replacing a deployed passenger side air bag, 

the car is in utah


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Technically no, but if you try to sell the car it will be a problem.

Troy


----------

